# Flex lines on hot water heater



## chris8105 (Jan 9, 2008)

I noticed that my electric water heater has the stainless steel flex water lines on it and not the solid copper pipe going to the water heater. They dont thread onto the copper pipe, instead they are attached with compression fittings. Is this setup ok? Just wondering because all the other water heaters I have seen are plumbed with copper pipe. Are the stainless steel flex lines anything to worry about?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## ToolGuy (Jan 9, 2008)

I see flex stainless and flex copper connecitons used on water heaters all the time. If it doesn't leak, it should be fine.


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 9, 2008)

They are also good in earthquake country, less plumbing breaks during the big one.  Mabey your plumber moved in from CA.


----------



## chris8105 (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for the info fellas.


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 10, 2008)

Anytime, need anything else, you just holler.


----------



## Hack (Jan 10, 2008)

Would there be any questions about corrosion with the dissimilar materials?  Or would it be fine as long as there's some kind of "insulator" between the two?


----------



## kok328 (Jan 10, 2008)

If the fittings are stainless, I don't see an issue but, to be on the safe side, you could install the normal dielectric fittings.


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 11, 2008)

Let's score one for Jeff! They are dissimilar metals and that means the copper will dissolve. The stainless steel lines I used to sell were for gas lines while the copper ones are for water. I haven't seen a stainless water line in my carreer; maybe someone needs to bring me up to date.
While we are on the subject, stainless steel comes in varying degrees and much of it will rust under certain conditons. It is made from Iron refined to be steel and add some chrome and molly.
Glenn


----------



## chris8105 (Jan 11, 2008)

Good point about two different metals. They look like the same ones that Home Depot sells. I'm pretty sure that the compression ring on them are brass.


----------



## chris8105 (Jan 11, 2008)

After doing some research, I found out that the brass and the copper will be just fine. Brass is an alloy that has copper as the primary component. Zinc is typically the other significant component. Brass and copper are very compatible.


----------



## ToolGuy (Jan 11, 2008)

kok328 said:


> If the fittings are stainless, I don't see an issue but, to be on the safe side, you could install the normal dielectric fittings.



Stainless will not react, so any added fittings are just that many more joints to possibly start leaking in the future. Don't fix what don't need fixed.


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 11, 2008)

What Tool guy said. The stainless is fine. The bushings are nylon sleeved or brass fitted. Now if you have well water.....


----------

